# Trapped baby pigeons in my roof for 3 days with no food or water! Help!



## Eliana

I live in Miami Beach, and we had many pigeons in our roof. They would enter through the holes where the roof vents used to be, and my landlord decided to patch up the holes and put up some new vent grids. He did that on Saturday (3 days ago), and most pigeons got scared with the noise of the drill and flew away. However, 2 small birds stayed inside -- something that I did not notice until Monday. For two days now I have been running around trying to get help to get those birds out. I finally got someone to climb up there (18 feet high) and remove the vents, but the birds were too scared to come out. I don't even know if they are capable of flying. He went ahead and closed the vents again, which is a hard process, if not dangerous -- because it is so high. I have tried so hard to come up with some idea to gently and safely trap the birds, and I have asked a lot of people, but no one really seems to care. I feel lonely and frustrated in this challenge. The places I have called will not come out to rescue them, and the critter control company wants 210 dollars to remove the birds. How long will they live without food and water?
Thank you for "listening".
Eliana


----------



## Whitefeather

Good evening Eliana & Welcome to Pigeons.com,
Thank you so much for attempting to help these poor little pijjies.
Depending on the age, I am quit surprised they are still alive without having food or water for a few days. No pigeon can last very long without at least water. They need food & water immediately. If possible, I would see about putting some food & water inside the vent. 
You say you are trying to 'trap' them. Not to sound silly but it appears they are about as trapped as they can get. They won't come to you & you can't get to them. 
This is a terrible situation & I am sure this is quite upsetting for you. 
I have no idea except to put some food & water near the vent & hopefully that will lure them closer to the outside. Whatever you or others do to help in the rescue please be ever so careful.
Other members should be along shortly to assist you further with this most unfortunate situation.
Pleae keep us posted. 
Cindy



[This message has been edited by AZWhitefeather (edited November 26, 2002).]


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Eliana and Welcome to pigeons.com. I am very sorry to hear about the plight of these two birds.

They really can't last much longer without water and food. The lack of water will result in their death before the lack of food does. Is there any way for you to get food and water to them? You can use regular wild bird seed mix for the food or get actual pigeon mix.

If the vents were removed again, how large is the opening? Big enough to crawl through or get a long handled net into?

Who have you contacted for help? How about your local animal shelter/control organization, any local wildlife rehabilitation places, or the Humane Society/SPCA? 

Please do post back with some additional information and perhaps we can all figure out a way to get the birds out of there.

Thank you for caring about these birds. We'll figure something out.

Terry Whatley


----------



## maryco

They are squeakers so I would put bird seed in there, becasue they are young it's easier for them to learn and eat the smaller seeds.. They need water ASAP too as Terry said. Is there anyway to acutally push something up the opposit side to push them out near the opening then someone can grab them? I totally understand, I had starlings stuck in my oven vent near the fan and there was no way I could have got to them


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi All,

I moved this thread from Emergency to General just so everyone is seeing all the related posts. 

Terry Whatley


----------



## aloft

Eliana,
If that house has an atic, there must be an access door or something like it and someone could get in there and catch them... Why care to get in through vents, instead of using that door, if there is one? Just offer some money to a person who would dare get up there and get them. If you look hard you will find someone. There are always people out there who wouldn't miss an opportunity to make some pocket money. Please do not let them die like this... Or call those guys you were mentioning earlier (the Critter Control Company), who would charge you around 200 dollars. I'm willing to pitch in for you so your pocket wouldn't have to suffer for saving these precious lives, and hopefully other members will follow. Please save them and let us know where we can send our contributions, in case you accept them.
Please tell us also what are your plans in case you manage to get them alive out of there.


----------



## fred2344

Would calling your local Fire Department do any good?


----------



## Eliana

Thank you all for responding so promptly... I have spoken to a neighbor, and he will climb up there tomorrow (it is very dark right now, and it is raining hard). I hate having to wait another day, but hopefully they will still be alive tomorrow, and I do hope to get them out ASAP. If not, I’ll make sure they get food and water inside the vent before my neighbor locks it in place again.

The opening of the vents is about the size of a shoe box. I am going to put food inside a net ( I have made one that looks like those nets people use to catch butterflies), and ask my neighbor to place it there. If the bird comes inside the net to eat the food, my neighbor will remove the net with the bird inside. We’ll do it again t catch bird number two, and I’ll bring them home to nurse them back to health. 

I have contacted the local police department, the local fire department, the city of miami beach, miami-dade county animal control, the pelican harbor bird sanctuary (I took two sick pigeons there, once – unfortunately they had an advanced case of pox and had to be euthanized), and I have contacted the critter control company in Miami (www.crittercontrol.com). These are the people that will come for 150 dollars, plus 30 dollars for each bird. My landlord is not happy about me contacting all these people, probably afraid to get a fine for health hazard or even animal abuse. The other people I thought of contacting was ASPCA and/or PETA. The Humaine Society does not have anyone that would come out here, either. I have also contacted my cat’s veterinarian. Except for the people who charge that fee to come out here, no one really seems to care much.

There is no way to reach the vents from the opposite side, or from the top ( no “attic”).

Thank you for offering to pitch in with the costs (I’m on a teacher’s salary... living in the poorest city in the country – yikes). I am so hopeful that I will have a positive result tomorrow, though. I am looking forward to posting a “victorious” note tomorrow, and I’ll have so much to be grateful for this Thanksgiving.

It is really wonderful to hear from people who actually care.









Eliana


----------



## TAWhatley

Eliana,

My heart aches and breaks with yours ... I am so hopeful your attempt tomorrow works out. In any regard, keep on posting and we will keep on trying .. I am trying to reach a particular rehab facility in your area where the founder is quite capable of mounting a rescue effort for these two.

Terry Whatley


----------

